# Real Man don't kill Marlin!



## Ansgar (24. März 2004)

*Real Men don't kill Marlin!*

Hallo liebe Leute, 

ein Bericht zum Sailfish-Angeln in diesem Forum hat mich angeregt, diesen Beitrag zu verfassen. 

Der Bericht war an sich echt gut und die Fotos sind auch super.
Nur eine Sache hat micht gestoert: Der Sailfish musste dran glauben.
Das war vermutlich eine Ausnahmeerscheinung weil es der erste Sail des Faengers war, aber ich denke, ich wuerde hier noch unzaehlige weitere Berichte mit Bildern von toten Marlins, Sails, Sharks,... finden.

Wenn man hier in Australien auf einen Chartertrip gehst, dann hoert man sehr oft den Spruch "Real men don't kill Marlin" (echte Maenner toeten keinen Marlin) und ich denke, das sollte fuer alle Fische im Big Game gelten (ich nehme nicht an, dass der Fisch gegessen wurde, was ja vermutlich eine sinnvolle Nutzung waere).

Auf einem Fishing Trip auf Black Marlin in Cairns habe ich mal einen Black Marlin von 990 Pfund gesehen, den der verrueckte Amerikaner der ihn gefangen hat unbedingt toeten musste...
Der Skipper sagte, es waere ein Weibchen (und es war Paarungszeit). 
Was fuer eine verrueckte Verschwendung, diesen Fisch fuer ein Foto zu toeten!! Ich werde das nie vergessen, den Anblick von diesem Wahnsinnsfisch - und tot fuer ein Foto! Danach hat er den Fisch weggeschmissen...

Also, bitte, gerade wenn es irgendwo Big Game angeln zu echt guenstigen Preisen gibt und man daher einige Trips machen kann: Bitte nicht alles toeten, nur weil es ein tolles Foto wird. Real man don't kill Marlin!!!

Beste Gruesse 
Ansgar


----------



## fishhawk (25. März 2004)

*AW: Real Man don't kill Marlin!*

Ich war zwar noch nie Big Game Angeln, bin aber schon ein paar Mal in Entwicklungsländern mit einheimischen Fischern zum Fang ausgelaufen.
Da war völlig klar, dass der Fang dem Bootsführer gehörte und der entschied, was damit passierte. Das war dann fast immer "Verwertung".

Ich könnte mir schon vorstellen, dass das in Ländern wie Mexiko, gerade bei niedrigen Bootscharten, genauso ist. 

Ich würde also niemand verurteilen, wenn ich nicht die genauen Umstände kenne.

Ansonsten gebe ich dir völlig recht, Fische nur als Trophäe für Foto oder Wiegegalgen zu töten lehne ich auch ab.


----------



## Hauslaigner (25. März 2004)

*AW: Real Man don't kill Marlin!*



> dass der Fang dem Bootsführer gehörte



so kenn ich das auch ...


----------



## tamandua (25. März 2004)

*AW: Real Man don't kill Marlin!*

Ich kenne auch die gängige Praxis, das der Fang dem Bootsführer gehört.Das ist für die Mannschaft oftmals ein nicht zu unterschätzendes Einkommen.Ich habe meine beiden Sails aber wieder zurücksetzen können/dürfen.Einen Fisch zu töten, nur weil man mit dem Foto am Wiegegalgen prahlen will, kann ich nicht akzeptieren. Das sehen aber fürchte ich längst nicht alle so...ein Angler, den ich letztes Jahr fragte, ob er den soeben gefangenen Sail verwerten wolle, sagte mir doch glatt das er gar nicht daran denke, er wolle bloß das Schwert und die Flosse seiner Sammlung hinzufügen.Dem vorsichtig angemerkten Protest meinerseits antwortete er pampig mit: ,,Wieso denn nicht??Wofür hat man sich denn angestrengt??'' Der Sail wurde nach dem Foto und dem abtrennen der begehrten ,,Trophäen'' einfach entsorgt.
Da fehlt mir muss ich sagen jegliches Verständnis. :e


----------



## Sailfisch (28. März 2004)

*AW: Real Man don't kill Marlin!*

Hallo ansgar,
ich nehme jetzt zu Deinem Bericht Stellung, weil ich mich angesprochen fühle. 
Erstens: Ich finde es wenig fair, Vorwürfe gegen Kollegen zu erheben, indem man ein neues Forum eröffnet. Der erste Gang/ die erste Ansprache hätte an den Verfasser gerichtet werden müssen. Aber gut damit kann ich leben. 

Aber zweitens: Wie bereits die Kollegen ausgeführt haben, ist es auch in Mexico üblich, dass der Fisch der Crew gehört. Ich habe auch nicht angeordnet, die Sails zu töten, nur damit im Hafen ein Foto entstehen kann. Im Gegenteil, ich hätte gut damit leben können die Sails zurückzusetzen. In Mexico ist es aber üblich, dass die Fische nach Ankunft im Hafen zerlegt werden, um dann an die "Einheimischen" verkauft zu werden. Ich gehe davon aus, dass die "Einheimischen" die Fische essen. Diese Praxis halte ich für völlig legitim. Ich stimme Dir zu, dass die Tötung rein aus Zwecken der Angabe, weil man ein Bild machen will etc. völlig schwachsinnig ist. Gleichsam halte ich die Argumentation, jeder Fisch gehört zurückgesetzt, für ebenso unsinnig. Wenn man so argumentiert muss man konsequent das Big Game - Fischen verbieten. Ich kann mir aber kaum vorstellen, dass diese Meinung hier mehrheitsfähig ist.

Nichts für ungut!
Sailfish


----------



## Ansgar (29. März 2004)

*AW: Real Man don't kill Marlin!*

Hallo Sailfish,

erstmal hallo, glueckwunsch zum Fang und zum gelungenen Bericht. 
Zweitens moechte ich mich entschuldigen, wenn Du Dich persoenlich kritisiert gefuehlt hast, denn was immer meine Meinung waere, ist sie bestimmt nicht wichtig genug, um jemand anderen zu veraergern. Es war nicht mein Vorsatz Dich persoenlich anzugreifen oder Dein Handeln zu verurteilen. 
Gerade deshalb (!) habe ich meine Meinung nicht direkt als Antwort auf Deinen Bericht eingestellt sondern ein neues Thema eroeffnet. 
Dein Bericht diente mir lediglich als Ansatzpunkt fuer ein Thema, das mir am Herzen liegt, naemlich die Trophaenfischerei und ich denke, dazu haben wir beide die gleiche Meinung. 
Ich hatte Dich ja auch explizit von der Kritik ausgenommen, als ich schrieb
"Das war vermutlich eine Ausnahmeerscheinung weil es der erste Sail des Faengers war, aber ich denke, ich wuerde hier noch unzaehlige weitere Berichte mit Bildern von toten Marlins, Sails, Sharks,... finden"
Du siehst, es ging mir also um den Punkt im allgemeinen, nicht um Dein spezifisches Handeln. Ansonsten haette ich vermutlich direkt auf Deinen Bericht geantwortet.
Wenn bei irgendeinem der Leser ein falscher Eindruck aufgekommen ist, tut mir das leid. 
Mit Deinem Kommentar, ob man eine Angelart bei der Fische nur zum Spass gefangen werden und dann wieder zurueckgesetzt werden legitim ist oder nicht adressierst Du ein sehr sensibles Thema, denn das wuerde nicht nur das Ende des Big Game, sondern auch das Ende des Karpfenangelns, Welsangelns,... bedeuten. Ist aber sicher eine legitime Frage.

Also, beste Gruesse
Ansgar


----------



## Sailfisch (29. März 2004)

*AW: Real Man don't kill Marlin!*

Hallo Ansgar,

da sind wir uns also einig. Das ist ja positiv. Um allerdings Mißverständnissen vorzubeugen, ich will um Gottes Willen keine allgemeine Debatte über Sinn und Unsinn des Angeln lostreten. Die Grünen machen uns schon genug zu schaffen, da brauchen wir denen nicht auch noch die Munition zu liefern. Ich wollte nur aufzeigen, wohin diese Argumentation führen kann.

Mit Dank für den Glückwunsch und Dir alles Gute wünschend verbleibe ich

mit tight lines
Sailfish


----------



## Dxlfxn (31. März 2004)

*AW: Real Man don't kill Marlin!*

Ich lese diese Diskussion auch mit großem Interesse, finde aber, man muß hier wirklich
differenzieren.
Hat schon mal jemand "smoked sail" gegessen? Bei sinnvoller Verwertung, und dazu gehört der Verzehr, kann ich einer Entnahme von Fisch nichts entgegensetzen. Wenn die Fischerei dann auch noch, wie oft, in Ländern mit Nahrungsmittelproblemen stattfindet, wird man kein Verständnis ernten, wenn man den gefangenen Fisch nicht entnimmt. 
Die Entnahme, ausschließlich für Fotos am Wiegegalgen, ist nicht in Ordnung. Man muß sich aber auch im klaren sein, daß releasen nicht gleichbedeutend mit dem Überleben des releasten Fisches ist. Natürlich will hier jeder für seinen Glauben streiten. Ich persönlich glaube nicht, das sich ein Marlin, der 3 Stunden gefightet hat, in einer Form ist, die ihm ein Überleben so ohne weiteres ermöglicht. Die schneidige Flucht vom Boot nach lösen des Hakens ist kein Zeichen für wiedergewonnene Agilität.

Letztendlich will ich auch kein endgültiges Urteil dazu abgeben. Jeder muß sich selbst
rechtfertigen. Aber die Fischerei, der Urinstinkt, ist als Nahrungswerwerb entstanden.
Wenn heute Leute glauben, nur richtige Männer zu sein, wenn sie dem Club der 1000
pfünder der IGFA angehören, Fisch aber nur als flachen und grätenfreien Burgerbelag akzeptieren, müssen sie mit ihrer Rechtfertigung leben. Ich persönlich finde weder den einen noch den anderen Grundsatz als Dogma (er-)tragbar.


----------

